# Help With New Tractor



## cass (Feb 10, 2007)

I am new here and new to small tractors. Its been a long time since I have had a farm tractor and I would like to ask some opnions. The tractors I am looking at are a deere 5425 , kubota 8540, massey 3635 all 4wd.( around 60 to 70 pto) Any pros or cons to any of them. Looking for the best of course in this size or the most durable. The are all within $2000 of each other. I can actually get a deere or challenger for close to the price of a kubota because of the business I am in. Just a little ignorant when it comes to this size tractor. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Cass,
The best I can offer is that I have driven this Kubota and it is indeed a Cadillac of the HP/size and weight class!!

A comparison of brands not including JD'S follows in the link below!!

Kubota 

JD link is HERE and I'm sure it is a classy piece as well!

Welcome to TF and keep us posted!!

Dean



:cowboy:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum cass! I guess the first question that comes to mind is what exactly will you be doing with this tractor and what are your expectations in terms of performance?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

From new comer to this site welcome cass.

Not to throw monkey wrench into things,but have you check out Mahindra tractors....I heard nothing but good so far.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Welcome Cass
More important which one to provide you with the best parts and service. In some areas that is more important than price. We get calls daily it seems like people calling where can I get parts for my Kabota, Duetz, rihno tractors and equipment. Just keep in mind cheaper isn't always better.
caseman-d


----------



## LAWALLSTRACTOR (Feb 8, 2007)

Cass,
Check out the Mahindra 7520 4WD. It is a heavy duty, nicely laid out, and has some good sales incentives and finance rates right now. It is backed by a solid company (check out their financials) with a second to none parts distribution system, good warranty and service system. You can check it out and find a dealer at mahindrausa.com. It is really worth looking at.


----------



## cass (Feb 10, 2007)

First, thanks for the warm welcome. I plan on keeping up about 500 acres of farm land that was left to me. Keeping up fields, some planting, probally some deer plots and basic clean up work. Just want a tractor thats top line and will last me a long time because I may not get another one. My family is in the timber business so we have plenty of heavy equ. and I would know what I am after there, but I am new to the utility tractors and its kind of easy to get lost with so many. I just wanted the most commercial type tractor in this size class. I also hear good things on the Mahindra but my nearest dealer is 65 miles away. BTW the Deere, Massey, and Kubota dealers are all within 5 miles of each other and about 10 miles from me. My to favorites were the deere5425 and the kubota 8540 until I looked at the massey 3635 and its looks good to. The Massey guys claim its a better tractor(3635) than their 500 series and for some reason they also recomend the Kubotas over the Massey 500 series. They are all simular setups in terms of features. I would love to give the all some test runs if I had the time, but its hard for me this time of year. So most of my research will be done online or from a magazine of sorts. And again thanks for all the welcomes.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

cass,

Are the latest bells and whistles or 4WD a deciding factor or are you looking for a simple reliable and long lasting tractor? My reason for asking is that over the long run, (say 20 to 30 years) I have my doubts about how well some of the electronics and other features will hold up. The Deere 5425 is a nice machine and will likely do all you want it to. If a more basic design tractor is more of what you had in mind, try having a look at the Deere 6403 or 6603. If the 6003 series is bigger than you had in mind, a 5403 or 5503 is a very good choice and the 5205 if 4WD is a must. My neighbor has a 5425 cab tractor and loves his. Has been very reliable and having A/C while bailing and raking hay is nice creature comfort. 

On another note, I see you are in the timber business. Our family is as well. It would be interesting to trade a few notes. If you would like, send me a PM.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Chris, 

Here is a website that should give you an idea of the various models and differences between the compact utility and utility tractors as well as their prices to include attachments.

click here


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Kioti makes a nice machine at a great price. To give you an idea of price on a DK65SC cab tractor with a KL1730 Front End Loader, 72" Core Aerator, and 7100 Howse 7 Ft. Rotary Cutter w/Slip Clutch Driveline; Riveras quoted me a price of about $36,500 a year ago. 

Here is Riveras's latest internet offer. The DK65 comes with the time proven Perkins 1103C-33T 3 cylinder engine. 

If you have a Kioti dealer in your area, you may be able to work a similar deal.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is one of the Challenger tractors we talked about. This tractor uses the same Perkins diesel that the Kioti DK65SC uses. 

In the end I think you would be happy with any of these tractors mentioned in this thread but the deciding factor in my opinion would be the positive attitude and support offered by the selling dealer with the closness of the dealer playing some part as well in my opinion. 

Good hunting Chris!


----------



## cass (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the help Randy, I am going to give them all a try and look at the ones we talked about this weekend. I am going to try and order one buy the end of the month. I will let you know how it goes. Thanks again.


----------

